# Adoption et Protection animale > Ils n'ont pas eu de chance. >  MEGA URGENT Ricky adorable épagneul breton 16 ANS VA MOURIR AU REFUGE ! (21)

## Loupiotte21

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Ricky
*Type:* Epagneul Breton
						
						
*Sexe:* Mâle






Situation actuelle


*Cet animal :* 
								
								
								
									est vieux, 
								
								
							
							




 La propriétaire de Ricky a déménagé en appartement alors qu'il a toujours été habitué en maison; il est malheureux car il est enfermé toute la journée pendant que sa maîtresse travaille et ne peut pas se défouler comme il en a besoin. Il est très sympa, affectueux et en bonne santé. Il aime se promener et jouer avec des bâtons !

Il est tatoué, vacciné et stérilisé.
Il se trouve dans le 21.

Contactez Animalliance au 06 83 17 91 61 ou association.animalliance@yahoo.fr ou moi par MP

Voilà le petit père  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## Loupiotte21



----------


## Loupiotte21

Des mois que l'on diffuse pour Ricky et aucune demande, rien.
Et Ricky se retrouve à la SPA depuis hier ! Sa propriétaire ne nous a prévu qu'aujourd'hui, on ne savait même pas qu'elle voulait l'y emmener.
Il va finir sa vie là bas, je suis effondrée ...

----------


## caro.

dans quelle SPA se trouve-t-il ?

----------


## valérie44

Pauvre Ricky, pas beaucoup de chance de trouver un nouveau foyer à son âge.
C'est vraiment cruel de déposer un p'tit vieux en refuge...
Je croise les doigts pour que ce beau Ricky puisse trouver une petite place dans un foyer sympathique.  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

> dans quelle SPA se trouve-t-il ?


SPA des Cailloux à Dijon.

----------


## Liz23

pauvre loulou ! Possibilité de le mettre dans un refuge pour toutous âgés ? C'est comme une maison de retraite pour
les seniors. Il y a l'oasis des vétérans en Suisse par exemple.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Malheureusement maintenant qu'il est rentré dans cette SPA le seul moyen qu'il en sorte c'est d'être adopté.

----------


## Shat

Ce qu'il faut savoir  pour faire de la pub à Ricky c'est que la SPA des Cailloux à Dijon , comme celle de Messigny
est parrainée par l'opération seniors de l'association  30 M d'amis. C'est à dire 
que si quelqu'un avait la gentillesse d'adopter Ricky les frais de vétérinaire éventuels dont il pourrait
avoir besoin plus tard seront remboursés à l'adoptant jusqu'à environ 600 euros (je ne sais plus la somme exacte mais ça doit etre dans ces eaux là). Je ne pense pas que le prix d'adoption des chiens aux Cailloux soit inabordable, surtout si c'est un vieux toutou, peut etre est-il à adopter en versement libre, mais à vérifier. On m'a dit que la personne qui assurait actuellement le secrétariat était plutôt sympa au téléphone. Que ceux qui souhaiteraient sortir de là Ricky n'hésitent pas. ne faudrait pas qu'il passe l'été  et encore moins l'hiver en refuge car un vieux toutou est souvent fragile aux températures extreme.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours au refuge ... http://www.spa-des-cailloux.com/cas_des_cailloux.php

----------


## breton67

quelle misère que ce petit papy dont personne ne veut ;
c est tellement de douceur et tant de tendresse donnez lui son panier au chaud

----------


## dadache

est ce que ricky s'entend avec les chats et est ce que si il est dans un endroit non cloturer il partirait?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je ne sais pas, il faudrait appeler le refuge et leur demander.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours sa famille ...

----------


## catherine.sotta

son lien fb pr les ptg : 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci de retirer tout de suite l'annonce sur Facebook.

----------


## breton67

personne vraiment personne pour lui ? pauvre petit breton

----------


## poppo

Est ce qu'on en sait plus sur ses ententes? Congénères? Chats? Ceci enfin de pouvoir diffuser avec tous les renseignements.

Il est  ::  le papy et pas si vieux que ça pour un breton.....une amie a eu des bretons jusqu'à 17 et 18 ans.... ::

----------


## poppo

Pris sur le site de la SPA ( cliquer sur l'image pour l'agrandir)

Ce loulou a tout pour lui  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je n'en sais pas plus que ce qui ait indiqué sur ce post et sur le site de la Spa.

----------


## Vegane7

Il serait bien de connaître ses ententes.
Merci.

----------


## Vegane7

Le refuge a donné son autorisation pour la diffusion.
Sur leur site, on peut également partager chaque chien sur Facebook  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours au refuge ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours au refuge ...

----------


## champardenais

au refuge depuis avril 2013, plus d'un an

----------


## Vegane7

POUR DIFFUSION FB (autorisée par le refuge) : http://www.spa-des-cailloux.com/epagneul-nomme-ricky/

----------


## champardenais

il a l'air pourtant tellement doux sur cette photo, personne ne craque pour ce pepere??

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours au refuge ...

----------


## Vegane7

Ricky aurait-il besoin d'un tapis chauffant par hasard ?...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Vegane, comme vous aviez contacté le refuge pour savoir si Ricky pouvait être diffusé ici, pourriez vous les contacter pour le tapis chauffant ?

----------


## candy9

Des nouvelles pour lui?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Il est toujours au refuge ...

----------


## Sydolice

Où en est Ricky ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Il est toujours à la SPA ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky est toujours à la SPA ...

----------


## breton67

relançé , toujours personne qui aurait le coeur assez grand pour sortir ce loulou de sa cage ,il doit etre tellement perdu apres avoir été dans une maison 
abandonné parce qu il se serait ennuyé c est a pleurer cest sur que là dans un box il s eclate 
svp pensez a lui

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci beaucoup breton !

----------


## breton67

je relançe
 , pas de quoi Loupiotte ::  je voudrais pouvoir les adopter tous .. 
cela me rends triste de savoir que des personnes n ayant parfois qu un seul animal ne soient pas fichus de sortir un papy d un refuge

----------


## miclo

pour beaucoup de personne, un chien est encombrant , un boulet, coute cher, fait pipi !!! ........... beaucoup de petits bretons en sos en ce moment  ::  diffuser pour lui

----------


## catherine.sotta

On diffuse un maximum pour lui :

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

http://www.spa-des-cailloux.com/epagneul-nomme-ricky/

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci Catherine !

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours au refuge ...

----------


## breton67

bon sang pauvre petit loup va t il finir sa vie au refuge ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je vais finir par le croire ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours au refuge ...

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours au refuge ...

----------


## Vegane7

FB de Ricky à partager partout (émane de la SPA de Dijon) : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## arden56

ptg aussi.

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours au refuge ...

----------


## breton67

je relançe
zut personne^pour prendre ce petit loup ???????

----------


## arden56

RE 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci pour lui !

----------


## Mimi L

*pour RICKY...*

----------


## Vegane7

> FB de Ricky à partager partout (émane de la SPA de Dijon) : https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Post invalide  :Frown:

----------


## Mimi L

*UP pour RICKY*

----------


## Mimi L

UP pour RICKY

----------


## Vegane7

Quelles sont les ententes chiens/chats/enfants de Ricky ?

----------


## Vegane7

Qui est le contact pour lui ?
L'asso Animalliance ou la SPA des Cailloux qui a autorisé la diffusion pour lui ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

C'est la SPA des Cailloux, Animalliance n'a plus rien à voir (elle avait seulement été contactée mais Ricky a ensuite été amené au refuge ...).
Je ne connais pas ses ententes. Vous voulez que je demande ?

----------


## Vegane7

Oui, s'il vous plaît Loupiotte

----------


## Loupiotte21

Lu sur leur page FB
"SPA de Dijon - Refuge des Cailloux Officiel11 août · 
Les renseignements concernant les animaux ne sont donnés qu'au refuge à l'occasion d'une visite sur place."
Bon, ça ne m'étonne pas ... et je ne suis plus sur place pour aller demander.

----------


## Vegane7

Bon, ben tant pis.

----------


## arskelad

Vu le sos qui passe sur lui en ce moment, il serait ok chiens chiennes enfants, y a rien marqué pour les chats.

----------


## Vegane7

C'est en effet ce qui est indiqué ici : http://www.spa-des-cailloux.com/epagneul-nomme-ricky/

----------


## Loupiotte21

Oui arskelad puisque c'est Vegane qui a fait le SOS.

----------


## breton67

je relançe une énieme fois ,pauvre petit Ricky personne pour le mettre au chaud cet hiver ? ,il est gentil une bouille d enfer ...............svp pour lui

----------


## Loupiotte21

Merci breton

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours au refuge ...

----------


## arden56

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=1&theater

----------


## RESCUE

*===================
					Ceci est un message automatique
					===================

					Bonjour,

					Merci de nous donner des nouvelles concernant cette annonce,
					Est elle toujours d'actualité ? 
					Si vous êtes l'auteur de l'annonce et qu'elle n'est plus d'actualité, vous pouvez la classer via le lien "Classer l'annonce" en haut de sujet. Si vous n'êtes pas l'auteur, vous pouvez faire un rapport de modération.
					Cordialement,
					L'équipe RESCUE*

----------


## Loupiotte21

Ricky attend toujours au refuge ...

----------


## Pauline21

Up pour le post de Ricky !

Etant bénévole à la SPA de Messigny, je sais à quel point il est difficile pour les "chiens de chasse" de trouver une famille.. Pourtant, ce sont des chiens merveilleux !! 
*
Il faut que Ricky ait sa chance. Il va sur ses 16 ans, c'est vraiment très urgent pour lui de trouver un toit pour l'hiver, un maître et plein d'amour...! Vite vite vite, amis rescuiens, parlez de lui autour de vous, venez le voir à la SPA des Cailloux, il vous attend!!*

----------


## Pauline21

*SOS pour Ricky !
Il va encore souffrir d'un énième hiver en box..*

----------


## Schönbrunn

Est-il certain que ce bel Epagneul est parrainé par l'Association 30 millions d'amis.
Je demande cela car j'ai à la maison un chienne Epagneul Breton de 15 ans, Ramah (sauvetage de Pontivy en 2010) qui a des problèmes de santé (thyroïde, reins et foie) ceux-ci nous coutent très cher chez le Véto, si ce toutou est parrainé cela m'aiderait si malheureusement il avait des problèmes de santé un jour.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Oui, c'est certain que Ricky est parrainé par l'Association 30 Millions d'Amis, je copie ce qui est écrit sur le site de la SPA :
"Abandonné en avril 2013 sous prétexte qu’il aboyait trop souvent, ce qui n’a pas été constaté au refuge, Ricky est un chien des plus agréables. Calme, docile, ne prêtant que peu d’attention à ses congénères et recherchant, sans jamais se montrer insistant, la compagnie humaine, il est doté de bien des qualités. En excellente santé, vacciné, tatoué, cet épagneul blanc et fauve né en octobre 2000 saura s’adapter très vite à un nouveau maître et s’attacher profondément à lui. Ricky participe à l’opération « Chiens doyens » organisée par 30 Millions d’amis."

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage pour Ricky sur FB !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## aurore27

ptg sur fb

----------


## Pauline21

Ricky est magnifique et a l'air tellement gentil! 
Ce n'est pas possible que personne ne le remarque et lui permette de finir sa vie dignement,
entouré de tout l'amour qu'il mérite... Aidez-le, diffusez un max pour lui!

----------


## breton67

relançé

----------


## Pauline21

:: pour Ricky !
Ça y est, l'hiver s'installe pour de bon, avec son humidité et ses courants d'air, et la neige ne va pas tarder..
Aidez Ricky! Il doit bien exister une petite place pour lui chez vous, chers rescuiens ..

- - - Mise à jour - - -

Quelqu'un sait-il si Ricky est ok avec les chats?

----------


## Schönbrunn

Avez-vous une idée du montant de son adoption ?

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je pense qu'il n'a jamais été testé avec les chats.

Non Schonbrunn, je ne sais pas, il faut appeler le refuge.

----------


## Schönbrunn

Merci, je vais appeler le refuge dès lundi après-midi.

----------


## Loupiotte21

Tenez nous au courant ! Merci !

----------


## Schönbrunn

Oui, dès que je sais quelque chose je me connecte. A lundi.

----------


## Schönbrunn

Je viens de téléphoner au refuge et je n'ai pas pu obtenir le renseignement que je voulais à savoir les frais d'adoption. *Il ne donne aucun renseignement par téléphone, uniquement sur place.
*Pauvre petit vieux, tu vas finir ta vie au refuge.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Oh non! Ne dites pas ça!
J'ai tenté un appel vers le refuge pour peut-être vous apporter l'info mais sans résultat!
Il m'a été dit que le petit père se porte bien et moralement aussi.

----------


## Pauline21

C'est quand même inadmissible que la Spa des Cailloux ne donne aucun renseignement par téléphone!
Qu'est-ce-que ça leur coûte?! Juste quelques minutes, qui peut-être permettraient l'adoption d'un animal. 
Surtout lorsqu'il s'agit d'un vieux chien comme Ricky... 
Il est normal que des gens qui habitent loin prennent déjà contact par téléphone avec le refuge pour obtenir des informations, avant de se déplacer en personne pour rencontrer le chien ou le chat. Ça me révolte ça! Ça diminue grandement les chances de Ricky de se faire adopter! ....  ::

----------


## Loupiotte21

> Je viens de téléphoner au refuge et je n'ai pas pu obtenir le renseignement que je voulais à savoir les frais d'adoption. *Il ne donne aucun renseignement par téléphone, uniquement sur place.
> *Pauvre petit vieux, tu vas finir ta vie au refuge.


Schonbrunn, pouvez vous me donner votre téléphone par message privé ? Merci

----------


## Schönbrunn

N° de portable envoyé.
Merci d'essayer de m'aider pour Ricky.

----------


## KIDSIE

bonjour,je me suis renseignee auprès  d'un benevole de ma connaissance.le tarif d'adoption de ricky serait libre(sous réserves)

----------


## Vegane7

On repartage pour Ricky sur FB !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater

----------


## KIDSIE

[QUOTE=Vegane7;2773378]On repartage pour Ricky sur FB !

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...type=3&theater


Le pauvre loulou est mort hier.A cause de son age, mais plus surement à cause du froid.
merci à tous ceux qui se sont battu pour lui.

----------


## Lilouminou5

C'est vraiment trop triste.Honte à cette maitresse qui abandonne son vieux chien et le laisse mourir seul dans un chenil.Repose en paix petit pére ::  ::

----------


## Pauline21

::   ::  Tellement triste pour ce pauvre Ricky. Mourir seul, sans amour.. C'est trop injuste!  ::   :: 
Sois heureux dans les étoiles petit Loulou.. Et veille sur tes compagnons d'infortune. 
 ::  ::

----------


## arden56

Dios ! fait pas bon être vieux en France. Les vieux, 2 pattes ou 4 pattes, sont "jetés" dès qu'ils deviennent "inutiles" !!! Les uns dans dans des refuges, les autres à l'hosto ou ds des maisons de retraite !

----------


## caro.

*post déplacé dans "ils n"ont pas eu de chance"*  *

merci de ne pas tenir de propos diffamatoire, sans quoi ce sujet sera cloturé.

*

----------


## superdogs

Tristesse ; et ils sont si nombreux....c'est désolant à pleurer ! Passer des années dans la chaleur d'un foyer et mourir seul dans le froid  ::  ::  ::

----------


## poppo

Citation d'un membre Ressue dont le reste du message a été effacé............mais ceci je le remet car si quelqu'un pourra aider ce petit:

Une amie m'a signalée une toute petite caniche de 13 ans dans ce refuge. Je n'ose aller y faire un tour parce que je suis au complet et que je ne veux pas me rendre malade.
***************

Je viens de prendre le petit caniche toy de 13 ans de mes parents décédés tous les 2 l'année dernière et je sais que a cet âge ils ont doublement besoin d'être choyé alors si quelqu'un pourra faire quelque chose pour lui/elle..... :: Ras le bol de tous ses "héritiers" qui prennent les sous mais pas les animaux...

RIP Ricky...tu es certainement mieux là où tu est que ici bas....

----------


## breton67

+ 1 avec tous ces messages , je suis tellement triste ,je suivais ce petit bonhomme et j avais sans doute une solution enfin j en suis malade le coeur gros 
adieu petit loup je te pleure comme l un des miens , quelle triste fin de vie 
vole bonhomme vers un monde meilleur

----------


## Loupiotte21

Je re poste un message mais il ne sera que pour toi Ricky. La chance ne t'a pas souri, mais maintenant tu ne souffres plus. Je suis si triste de t'imaginer mourant sur le froid du béton.
Sois heureux là haut

----------


## Daysie433

*repose en paix petit Ricky*  :: * quelle tristesse de mourir seul en refuge*  ::

----------


## teddy82

Tendre et doux repos joli papy Ricky :: Honte a ta maitresse

----------


## Schönbrunn

Pauvre petit père, mourir seul dans le froid.
J'ai failli aller te chercher, mais la météo pas terrible de la semaine dernière  m'en a empêchée, ce que je regrette terriblement.  Bon voyage et veille sur tous les chiens malheureux.

----------


## Petite Etoile

Repose en paix petit coeur, au paradis des animaux.

----------


## aurore27

Bon voyage Ricky

----------


## anniec

::  ::  ::

----------

